# am i the only person in FLORIDA with SA???



## unleashed (Feb 6, 2006)

This is crazy, I've looked everywhere to try and find some kind of support group in FL and have had zero luck. I'm looking for others in the area who are incredibly determined and focused to do something about their affliction. I, for one, am ready to make a change, but am very aware that together we can accomplish more than if we try such an enormous undertaking by ourselves. Please, please let me know if you're in the central FL area and either a) know of a support group or specialist or b) would like to try and organize one. Thanks!!!


----------



## sclem (May 17, 2006)

*I'm with you*

No you are not the only person in Florida with SA. I have been trying to find a group myself (Tampa Bay). I did see some groups in Miami.


----------



## debelf24 (Apr 3, 2006)

Check Socialanxietymatch.com or meetup.com


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi unleashed,

Don't give up. Use the search feature to find other people from your area and send them a private message. Also, have you checked the Social Phobia World forum? Just keep searching and posting. It took me 7 months to actually get a group of people to meet in my area. Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## hutchdawg (Jun 9, 2005)

Where in Central Florida are you? I'm in Ocoee.


----------



## MORGS (Apr 9, 2006)

SW FL


----------



## Chemical Deity (Sep 22, 2006)

This may be a little late, but I'm in Gainesville FL and would also like to find a group for behavioral therapy. I'd be willing to travel to Tampa or the Orlando area if necessary.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

The thing about SA, is you dont see anyone with it, because we are all hiding. 

Im sure there are plenty of people in FL who would attend a group meeting if one was available.


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

*There is a support group*

........ in plantation [fort lauderdale] at the plantation central park rec center. I am thinking about going, well hopefully I will go.. They have their meetings every 1st and 4th monday. I should be going this monday. If anyone else goes or is interested, let me know, that'd be cool.


----------



## sftl39 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: There is a support group*



InNeedOfALife said:


> ........ in plantation [fort lauderdale] at the plantation central park rec center. I am thinking about going, well hopefully I will go.. They have their meetings every 1st and 4th monday. I should be going this monday. If anyone else goes or is interested, let me know, that'd be cool.


did you ever go to the rec center ???????


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: There is a support group*



sftl39 said:


> InNeedOfALife said:
> 
> 
> > ........ in plantation [fort lauderdale] at the plantation central park rec center. I am thinking about going, well hopefully I will go.. They have their meetings every 1st and 4th monday. I should be going this monday. If anyone else goes or is interested, let me know, that'd be cool.
> ...


yep once. very small group... this was two years ago mind you. They were kind of all over the place with topics and one girl was the focus of the group. Good thing I went though or I would have never found out about Lavender essential oil.

There is an "Anxiety Clinic" at Nova South Eastern University - http://anxiety.handzonsitemaker.com/ . Haven't looked into it yet.

I want to go to groups, I really do, but I'm just nervous about being the only Black dude there. I remember stepping into the room at the group in Plantation and everyone turning and looking stunned like I was in the wrong room... huge adrenalin rush right there, almost had a panic attack. The rest of the time I was nervous, I just listened. I may have added two words to the whole discussion. I know that's nothing to worry about, but hey, people with SA tend to worry too much about everything. Getting over my anxiety is a much bigger issue.


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

hey, inneed.. im in davie myself.. that rec center thing is a social anxiety group? id be down to go sometime.. dude dont worry bout ur race im sure people that turned around were just like.." oh cool, a black dude.." lol just playing

if ur looking for a group, a couple ppl on this site from dade/broward are trying to set up a meet up soon, i think we're all in our early 20s so it seem pretty cool.. heres the link check it out
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=728942


----------



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

I ended up just seeing a therapist for a bit before i got better, but he charged outrageous amounts per session. Hope you find one and remember us Floridians are here to support ya .


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

meetup.com seems to have a few groups in FL. Here are some I found. (There maybe more):*

Welcome, Orlando Shyness Meetup Group:*

http://shyness.meetup.com/184/
Its blurb:


> I am taking a leap of faith and start a shyness and social anxiety group in Central Florida. I would like this group to be informal, showing encouragement and support to others who are either shy or socially anxious.
> Eventually, I envision this group to be able to participate in a variety of activities (game night, movie night, coffee, theatre, picnics, sports, etc.) and also encourage each other to "spread our wings" and attend other meetup groups with one another.
> It is my hope that this group will provide the encouragement and support we need to deal with our shyness and social anxiety in a variety of environments. So if you are interested in getting the encouragement and support, go ahead and sign up for this group!


-----
*The Gainesville Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup Group*

----
*TampaBay Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup Group*

----
*Women with Anxiety/Depression **(*Oviedo)


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

do you mean "am i the only person in Florida with SA, that regulary uses this site and has seen the thread" ?


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Click on the "Groups" tab above, the "find a group"...there's like 8 listed for florida.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I know how you feel. I live in party city (Miami). Took me forever to organize a meetup. I live in SWFL also. (Cape Coral)


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

InNeedOfALife said:


> yep once. very small group... this was two years ago mind you. They were kind of all over the place with topics and one girl was the focus of the group. Good thing I went though or I would have never found out about Lavender essential oil.
> 
> There is an "Anxiety Clinic" at Nova South Eastern University - http://anxiety.handzonsitemaker.com/ . Haven't looked into it yet.
> 
> I want to go to groups, I really do, but I'm just nervous about being the only Black dude there. I remember stepping into the room at the group in Plantation and everyone turning and looking stunned like I was in the wrong room... huge adrenalin rush right there, almost had a panic attack. The rest of the time I was nervous, I just listened. I may have added two words to the whole discussion. I know that's nothing to worry about, but hey, people with SA tend to worry too much about everything. Getting over my anxiety is a much bigger issue.


Ahh man, say trumps everything-even race

SA defines me more than anything else in my life

We're all different, but SA probably dominates most of our lives regardless of race, orientation, religion-everything

IDK


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone had any success using the link above labeled "groups"?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm from central florida! the only group i know of is meetup.com


----------

